# Ice Fishing (Pin-Min/Jig) ."FETISH"



## mrphish42 (Jan 24, 2008)

Well, as we once again experience the dreaded "TWEEN'S", (Definition) Period of time between thin ice "not fishable.......and safe, "game on" fishable ice. The longest days of the winter. For me, I FOUND MY SELF WONDERING......... JUST HOW MANY OF YOU.... when presented with an opportunity "TO PURCHASE NEW "Pin-Mins/Jigs"... just can't pass up that deep seated compulsion....AKA..."FETISH" and give in to those desires. As I look over the "MANY"(HUNDREDS) in my own collection (very safe estimate) and see a new style or color combo...it sets my eyes to sparkling and my brain to spinning. "DRAWN TO THE FLAME" as old sayings go....I unfortunately have for one of my closest fishing buddy's "bassmastermjb" (mark) who just happens to own a "bait and tackle store"..........and shares that same "MAGICAL" feeling for these brightly colored/painted bits of metal/plastic. We would be the easiest guys to spot at an ICE FISHING SPORTS SHOW.........just look for the guys wearing over-sized "BIB'S" (near the Pin-Min displays) to keep the "DROOL" off our faces and clothes. " DON'T LAUGH TOO EXCESSIVELY HARD AND LONG ...."ICEBUCKETJOHN".....you rank right up there near us. DO we really need another single one of these fishing magents to be purchased by us. NOT REALLY........Will we...."YES," cause thats the "NATURE OF THE BEAST". SO WHO OF YOU OUT THERE "SHARE"S IN THIS UNCONTROLLABLE URGE".......got to be at least a couple more....HECK, the selling price alone, usually less that a $1.00 per each one and much cheaper when purchased by the dozen/dozens/fifties/hundereds. Damn!!!!!!!!! as I look over those ever so many boxes.....I never/never/ever relate to them.... as filled with $1.00 bills......GUESS THAT'S ONE I'LL NEVER THINK TO SHARE WITH MY WIFE.......SHE THINKS THEY ONLY COST A DIME A PIECE.........Come on!!!!!!!!!!! SHARE WITH US .......At least you know of "THREE" other guys, that won't think your kinda "PIN-MIN/JIG" CRAZY. SORRY this got so long....can't be told in short form....Besides, you "NEW AND YOUNGER" ice fishermen can get the idea that those "LITTLE BITTY JIGGIN BAITS can add up over your next 20/30/40/50 years of having this kind of a "FETISH"........great ice season to all ........ have fun/enjoy/be safe..........jON sR.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Those pesky lil pin-mins are just like Lays Potato Chips....One is never enough. I have to confess that my jig box containis some pin-mins over 25 yrs old that were purchased with dreams of catching bucketfuls of gills, but have never seen water. 

But.. they sure look good sittin in the box next to all the others! 

And the old saying... "maybe I'll try THIS ONE next time out!


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

Mrphish42..You better be realy nice to me I know your wife very well...10 cents a piece...HuH Ha........JIM.............


----------

